# 1000lt tank stand



## Neptune1937 (Apr 18, 2013)

A friend of mine has made this Tank Stand AUST for his 8ft tank

I will admit he is a fully qualified Cabinet Maker

Note the construction there is no heavy timbers.



















Keith


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, believe it or not, no heavy timbers. Its amazing how much weight you can put on wood before it says "uncle!". It used to amaze me how flimsy the particle board aquarium stands were that I used to sell when I was in the pet business and just how much weight you could put on them. I sold a 100 gallon salt water set up one time and thinking back on it, although the stand used solid wood, I'm pretty sure there was nothing larger than a 1x6 throughout the entire stand. Amazing.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

nobody really wants to find out how much weight you can put on wood before it says uncle.


----------

